
One Minute With PHP6 - vaksel
http://blog.tuvinh.com/one-minute-with-php6/
======
jws
First of all, this seems to be just plagarism of [http://www.making-the-
web.com/2007/12/09/unofficial-php-6-ch...](http://www.making-the-
web.com/2007/12/09/unofficial-php-6-changelog/) from December of 2007, bear
this in mind when considering the reputation of tuvinh.com. (Unless of course
tuvinh is Brendon, which seems unlikely since Brendon said he'd be updating
the list and surely he thought of something in the ensuing 14 months, or
perhaps "compiled this list" is construed as "copy and pasted")

Second I think the (original) list is a useful 60 second communication. It
lets me know that essentially all existing, non-trivial PHP code will break at
PHP6 and need to be fixed.

~~~
bbosh
No, tuvinh isn't Brendon -- I'm Brendon. And yes, this is a plagarism. Don't
you just hate it when someone does this? Doesn't even ask and doesn't change a
single word (his title is better though ;)).

I have sent an email to the blog author asking him to remove it or credit it.
It was thanks to you that I found out about it -- Trey Philips posted a
comment saying someone here had said it was plagarised, and quickly enough I
saw the blog post referring "unusual" amount of traffic. It's great how social
communication on the internet works!

-Brendon.

------
joshsharp
Pretty shallow overview - a list of minor syntax changes mostly. Not
particularly helpful, I got my hopes up thinking I'd see some analysis of new
features, etc. Then again I suppose the title does say 'one minute'.

------
kailashbadu
While some of the changes like dropping register_globals and introducing
UNICODE support were long overdue, the others make me fear they’ll eventually
end up rendering PHP a Java look-alike. The essence of PHP is simplicity and
getting things done, quickly and not to kiss up to some language paradigm.

------
CalmQuiet
Speedy: I get an instantaneous "Error establishing a database connection"

What's the point: Can't PHP5 achieve this as smoothly or quickly?

------
RossM
I don't quite get the jab at "Permanently under construction" - PHP 5.3 isn't
out yet: how can you complain that PHP6 is taking a long time?

